# aba turbo install.. oil feed/return and coolant location question



## 02riegergti (Jun 8, 2005)

ok i just picked up a callaway turbo kit. i was wondering where the best an easiest place to tap for the oil return and feed lines. also where to tap for the coolant as well. if anyone has a diy on this that would be great. i hate the new forums for some reason i cant search the archived anymore :banghead:


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

coolant line i used the little neck on the side of the head and the port on the top of the expansion tank


----------



## 02riegergti (Jun 8, 2005)

not sure where the neck on the head is but the expansion tank for the return is a good idea. didnt think of that. if anyway possible id like to not have to drill holes in my block. or have anything welded in. just looking for something easy for right now doesnt have to be permanent just to make it work then i can redo the right way later on when i have more funds


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

do you know where the coolant neck on the head is... just to the side of that


----------



## 02riegergti (Jun 8, 2005)

you talking about this part? the only piece next to it goes to the resvoir bottle. or tap right into that piece with the scensors in it?


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

easiest place for oil feed is off the top of the oil filter housing. remove the small plug hook up your feed line. oil return youre going to have to either drill and tap the block or weld a fitting to the oil pan. as for the coolant lines run one of the heater core lines through the turbo and then back to the heater core. do not tee off the heater core lines you will not have any coolant flow. you could also just buy a new pan with the bung already on. :thumbup: 
http://store.blackforestindustries.com/hdturbooilpan.html


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

rweird said:


> easiest place for oil feed is off the top of the oil filter housing. remove the small plug hook up your feed line. oil return youre going to have to either drill and tap the block or weld a fitting to the oil pan. as for the coolant lines run one of the heater core lines through the turbo and then back to the heater core. do not tee off the heater core lines you will not have any coolant flow. you could also just buy a new pan with the bung already on. :thumbup:
> http://store.blackforestindustries.com/hdturbooilpan.html


 are you sure that coolant idea is alright? seems like it could screw up the heater core


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

positive. how would it screw up the heater core? if youre worried about sending coolant that is too 'hot' for the heatercore just take the return side of the heatercore to the turbo, then turbo to coolant return.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

rweird said:


> positive. how would it screw up the heater core? if youre worried about sending coolant that is too 'hot' for the heatercore just take the return side of the heatercore to the turbo, then turbo to coolant return.


 Is that what you have done? 

..im just looking for solutions myself, i might go with this choice then


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

> Is that what you have done?
> 
> ..im just looking for solutions myself, i might go with this choice then


 i personally havent but on a mk3 with an aba it is the best option because the coolant lines for the heater core are right by the turbo. on a mk4 im not sure if its the best option.


----------



## 02riegergti (Jun 8, 2005)

so where did you put your coolant lines?


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

this how i did mine


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

steven12345 said:


> this how i did mine


 
these pictures are to hard to figure out whats going on.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

rweird said:


> i personally havent but on a mk3 with an aba it is the best option because the coolant lines for the heater core are right by the turbo. on a mk4 im not sure if its the best option.


 oh and thanks for watching out, lucky the heater core is in the same spot as on an mk3


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

well in the bottom picture i know its crapy but its the one that looks like its going across the downpipe


----------



## 02riegergti (Jun 8, 2005)

yeah but you cant tell where it comes from


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

if u are looking at the motor from the drivers side fender... look to the right of the main coolant neck that goes into the head.


----------



## 02riegergti (Jun 8, 2005)

the only thing i see to the right is the coolant return line that goes to the bottle. i think i got it. hook the feed line to that port on the head then run the return to the bottle.. correct??


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

02riegergti said:


> so where did you put your coolant lines?


 journal bearing turbo without coolant ports:thumbup: 

i like what steven did though.


----------



## steven12345 (Jul 18, 2006)

yup from the head to the turbo and from the turbo the coolant bottle thing


----------



## 02riegergti (Jun 8, 2005)

i like what he did too.. anyway to not have to drill into the block sounds good to me


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

no need to drill holes in your block for oil or coolant on a mk3 aba.


----------



## 02riegergti (Jun 8, 2005)

sounds good to me


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

gotta check my aeg, hope its the same


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

gotta check my aeg, hope its the same


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

take your oil from the side of the head. the oil filter housing is higher pressure, you dont want that.


----------



## 02riegergti (Jun 8, 2005)

corradokyd said:


> take your oil from the side of the head. the oil filter housing is higher pressure, you dont want that.


 
and where on the side of the head?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

just use on oil restrictor if the pressure is too high..


----------



## 02riegergti (Jun 8, 2005)

how do i know if its to high? and i was gonna say it cant be bad because all the 1.8t come factory with the oil line from the filter housing. and im pretty sure they dont use a restrictor. but i guess it depends on the turbo


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Use the port on top of the ofh. I think russell or someone makes an inline piece with a port for an oil pressure guage, just make sure you install it after a restrctor if you elect to use one.


----------

